# Ivory worldwide ban on eBay



## Dario (Dec 29, 2008)

Just an FYI to those who missed it.  

Effective Jan. 1, 2009 eBay is putting a worldwide ban on ivory.  It affects all products containing genuine ivory including mastodon/mammoth, and elephant (even pre-ban) ivory.  I am not sure about walrus tusk and hippo tooth.

If you want to sell or buy ivory on eBay...you just have a couple of days left.


----------



## Skye (Dec 29, 2008)

While I can appreciate the idea behind it, there shouldn't be a problem with mammoth ivory. Oh well....


----------



## wolftat (Dec 29, 2008)

This is just great.....First they ban the sale of human body parts and now this!!!! I for one am outraged.


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 24, 2009)

Skye said:


> While I can appreciate the idea behind it, there shouldn't be a problem with mammoth ivory. Oh well....



Is there a supplier that have mammoth ivory enough to turn into a pen?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

www.mammothivory.info

He moved everything to his own site. There was one other guy, but I can't remember who he was right now.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 24, 2009)

Think of all the mastodon hunters this will put out of work! Thanks Ebay for adding to the unemployment rolls!! Gee whiz.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 25, 2009)

eBay is run by a bunch of vegan, liberal wooses, whuses, whatever. I wouldn't expect anything better from them. Logic is not a factor in their decision making process.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, great. Now what am I going to do with all these elephants? and who's
gonna clean up all this poop?
oh, wait .. that's mine


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2009)

YORKGUM said:


> Is there a supplier that have mammoth ivory enough to turn into a pen?



Sure.  There are a few vendors but a pen blank will cost around $90.00+ and they are not very common too.  Note that mammoth ivory comes in various colors (not just ivory white) due to being buried for thousand of years.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 25, 2009)

My opinion may vary from others who have posted, but I'm fine with ebay's ban. 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn15007-ebay-ivory-ban-is-good-news-for-elephants.html


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 25, 2009)

DocStram said:


> My opinion may vary from others who have posted, but I'm fine with ebay's ban.
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn15007-ebay-ivory-ban-is-good-news-for-elephants.html



"The transactions had an advertised value of $3.8 million, and sales of about $460,000 on eBay provided the site with commission of at least $20,000."

To me, this is the telling part of the ban. Considering that they have over
5,000 full time on-staff lawyers ,the $20,000 isn't enough to warrant the
aggravation. They're probably spending a lot more than that just answering
questions.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

What next, are they going to ban the sale of my ground up Rhino horn and Hippo teeth. 
I have a bunch of bear claws and teeth, Elk ivories and Hog tusks, I can't sell, The bear claws came from CITIES tagged hides, the teeth came from a taxidermy supply, Moscow Hide and Fur, I'll bet next they stop the sale of Antler as well, I used to love feeBay back in the 90s, but man have they turned jerk, all I buy is lumber and only from one guy.
First was firearms and related stuff, OK I can see that I didn't like it but who knows who's getting the guns, there are a few people that really shouldn't have access to guns, and the used underwear OK with that too, I had an auction pulled that had a Lion claw set in gold, fortunately I had been in contact with the lady I sold it to. I had papers on the hide. they don't care.
 I'm glad I sold my stock when I had my heart attack Made good money on that, I'm also glad their stock went down as did their profits for the first time in their history.


----------



## titan2 (Jan 26, 2009)

When I heard of that.......I went and won a number of auctions for pre-ban irory!  Have around 8lbs of it.  Will be doing inlays and such.....will also make some jewlery for my granddaughters....

At least I now have names and addresses of suppliers that I'll deal directly with........when THAT time comes.


Barney :bananen_smilies022:


----------



## Skye (Jan 26, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Elk ivories and Hog tusks, I can't sell,



You can send that along to me.

Turning those tusks is tough work I've heard.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure how or why but seems like the ban is not total.  Qty is reduced but I still see a lot of ivory being sold at eBay.  

Oh well...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dario said:


> Not sure how or why but seems like the ban is not total.  Qty is reduced but I still see a lot of ivory being sold at eBay.
> 
> Oh well...



AH .. more, smaller transactions.
Many more transaction fees

Who says I'm a cynic? :biggrin:


----------



## Mazzywv (Jan 26, 2009)

Along with Skye, can you PM me the name of the suppliers.  I had planned on purchasing  a piece or two.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.ivorybuyer.com/sales/

I have no connection, merely a satisfied buyer.  he was a big seller on ebay before the "ban"...good product, fair prices.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 26, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> eBay is run by a bunch of vegan, liberal wooses, whuses, whatever. I wouldn't expect anything better from them. Logic is not a factor in their decision making process.



Frank .... If being in favor of measures to try to stem the sale of illegal ivory means I'm a liberal, then so be it.  According to this report from NPR, 20 tons of illegal ivory were smuggled during the year 2007.   

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6677444

Actually, IAP user guidelines clearly state that politics should not enter our discussion ... but, you already know that. 

Also ......  if you're going to try to offend those of us who are against the sale of illegal ivory as being "wooses, whuses, whatever", at least spell it correctly. It's "w ... u.... s..... s". Get it? 

PS The plural, of course, would follow the accepted spelling rule for words ending in a "hissing sound (-s -z -x -ch - sh) add an -es to the word. Thus, my friends and I would be called wusses .... properly spelled, of course.

PPS By the way, before firing off another of your venomous pm's ... save your time. It will be deleted before I take the time to read it.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2009)

Al,

I too am for banning Elephant Ivory sales...even the pre-ban since the sellers tend to mix them up and no one can really tell which is which.

That said...I don't believe they should include Mammoth/Mastodon Ivory.  They are obviously different (due to age) and can be easily distinguished from that of elephant's.  JMHO.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 26, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> eBay is run by a bunch of vegan, liberal wooses, whuses, whatever. I wouldn't expect anything better from them. Logic is not a factor in their decision making process.



And logic is a factor in this post??:frown:


----------



## DocStram (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been trying to find ebay's policy regarding walrus and mammoth tusks.    Has anybody come across it?

I think I might have a mammoth buried in the backyard ... thinking about ways of disposing of it if my hunch is right.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Al, that is no way to talk about Cav!!!!:devil:
Last time I checked he was still alive.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 27, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Al, that is no way to talk about Cav!!!!:devil:
> Last time I checked he was still alive.



How about if I promise never to call you Ron ever again????  :befuddled::befuddled::befuddled::biggrin:


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 28, 2009)

wolftat said:


> This is just great.....First they ban the sale of human body parts and now this!!!! I for one am outraged.



They banned the sale of human body parts?!?!?!?! What am I going to do with all of these parts that I have been stock piling.....ooops....errr...I mean, I gotta go clean out the shop.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Better go bury them with Cav, er, I mean that mammoth that someone has in their backyard.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2009)

Ozzy said:


> They banned the sale of human body parts?!?!?!?! What am I going to do with all of these parts that I have been stock piling.....ooops....errr...I mean, I gotta go clean out the shop.




Hint:  Ever see the movie "Fargo"?  :biggrin:


----------



## garypeck (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there,  i was wondering how much these ivory blanks would cost...... i have a couple  of them that were supposed to be carved into "name chops"  they are about 20mm across and 120mm long..... any idea??


----------



## Dario (Jan 29, 2009)

garypeck said:


> Hi there,  i was wondering how much these ivory blanks would cost...... i have a couple  of them that were supposed to be carved into "name chops"  they are about 20mm across and 120mm long..... any idea??



Depends on quality.  I've seen really premium ivory blanks (3/4" x 3/4" x 5") for $90.00.  Price fluctuates though...especially now.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 29, 2009)

Gary send them to me and I can find out for you.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## garypeck (Jan 30, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> Gary send them to me and I can find out for you.:wink::biggrin:


 

Hahahaha..... that was quick..... hahaha.....


----------

